# Fixing guttering to log lap



## Andrew1 (4 Nov 2019)

Hi need some quick advice on the following please.
My new workshop is clad in 22mm log lap. I now need to fix the guttering to the front and rear. The gutter brackets will go vertically across the log lap curve. How do i secure the bracket without skewing the bracket up or down, dependant on where on the curve it affixes as i work my way along the workshop. Obviously fixing to a flat surface doesnt encounter this problem normally


----------



## That would work (4 Nov 2019)

Unless I've read this wrong... either
1. Make a wooden block to match the profile of the log and fix through that.
2. Use a steel bracket and bend it to fit the logs profile.


----------



## Andrew1 (4 Nov 2019)

Hi thanks for coming back. Plastic brackets already bought, think wooden block seems the logical choice


----------



## nev (4 Nov 2019)

fix a 4x1 or similar fascia board and fix it to that?


----------



## MikeG. (4 Nov 2019)

I'd love to see your eaves detail. There are very few rooves where guttering fixes to the wall, rather than to rafter feet or fascias. I've certainly never seen it on a shed, or other timber building (it's normally associated with stone buildings such as those in the Peak District). Before seeing the eaves I'd be rather worried about a building without any eaves overhang.


----------



## Shaggy (5 Nov 2019)

When I built my shed two years ago, I screwed some blocks of wood to the rafters where they over hang the walls and fixed the guttering to them.


----------



## Andrew1 (6 Nov 2019)

Thanks for coming back, think i will fix the blocks as suggested


----------

